# My engine bayand car pics



## *days*gti6* (May 6, 2007)

When i got the car:










To this:










To this:





































And a some of the car:



















Brake dust


----------



## pologti (May 5, 2006)

look nice , what did you use on the intake paint or power coating ,

if it paint what stuff did you use , and did you paint it on the car


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Now that is one sweet little 6 there mate!! :thumb:


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

very nice :thumb:


----------



## *days*gti6* (May 6, 2007)

Pologti - Just Black Hammerite mate 

Thanks People


----------



## pologti (May 5, 2006)

*days*gti6* said:


> Pologti - Just Black Hammerite mate
> 
> Thanks People


is it the spray can or paint brush stuff you used

cheers kenny


----------



## robsonj (Apr 14, 2007)

nice car, nicely lowered, like the wheels


----------



## *days*gti6* (May 6, 2007)

Took it all off to spray it mate 

I would have it powder coated if i knew how cheap it was now a days lol


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Fantastic looking car, very very nice :thumb:


----------



## AJA_528i (Mar 25, 2008)

looking good:thumb:

I miss my GTi-6


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

Love a GTi-6 - very nice mate, them wheels look fab. :thumb:

IMHO the (tiny) spoiler is the cable ties in the 'after' engine bay shots, time for stainless jubilee clips maybe? Just a thought.


----------



## A21GAV (Nov 26, 2007)

Engine bay looks 100 times better with the black inlet etc, well done


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

very nice mate!


----------



## *days*gti6* (May 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone 

Here is a couple more pics from SWMS last weekend


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Best 306 Gti 6 i have seen defintely:thumb: love the engine bay


----------



## Jaws (Jun 20, 2008)

SSS woo woo, what do you use to clean the bay?


----------



## *days*gti6* (May 6, 2007)

Thanks 

I used a strong degreaser from work to begin with dont know what though, then cleaned using soapy water and rinsed (covering all electrics etc) then painted alot of things (rocker covers, inlet manifold etc) and use polish to keep them all tip top


----------



## NUM NUTZ (Jun 19, 2008)

gorgeous car!


----------



## *days*gti6* (May 6, 2007)

Thanks mate


----------



## partybish (Jul 1, 2008)

Lovely car - I've always been a fan of the 6! That engine bay looks amazing!


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Stunning! 

Love it


----------



## *days*gti6* (May 6, 2007)

Thanks people


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

Awesome Pug mate, shame they dont make them like that any more.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## chrisS60 (Apr 18, 2008)

Looking great:thumb:


----------



## BMW^Z4 (May 15, 2007)

very nice


----------



## andythilo (Mar 20, 2007)

Gotta say that is a really nice looking car. Very subtle and beautiful alloys. I use to have a DTurbo 3rd. Cracking car.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

spot on car


----------



## G60 VV (Jun 7, 2006)

nice work:thumb:


----------

